

Don't trust Basecamp? Keep your projects on your own server with Collabtive 1.0 - EvaK_de
http://www.collabtive.o-dyn.de/blog/?p=431

======
natalila
Thanks for that hint! The GUI is nice, looks almost flat...

I've had enough of the Basecamp-mania all over the web for a while now.
Doesn't anybody care about their existential business data nowadays? Well, I
do!

